# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Các quy định về sms marketing

## hoangmitek

Quý đối tác/doanh nghiệp muốn cung cấp dịch vụ nội dung thông qua SMS Gateway – tổng đài tin nhắn (tải ứng dụng, kích hoạt/nâng cấp tài khoản, tra cứu, bình chọn,..) hoặc làm các chương trình marketing có ứng dụng SMS Gateway (quay số trúng thưởng, tích lũy điểm,..) cần được chia sẻ và hiểu rõ quy định của nhà mạng để truyền thông đến Khách hàng và thực hiện tốt chương trình/dịch vụ, tối ưu lợi nhuận.
Tương tự, về phía người tiêu dùng/Khách hàng sử dụng dịch vụ, cũng cần được hiểu rõ quy định của nhà mạng để tối đa tiện ích cho mình.

I. QUY ĐỊNH VỀ CHỐNG TIN NHẮN SPAM

1. Quy định của nhà mạng Vinaphone

Khách hàng không được gửi quá 3 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với 1 số điện thoại trong thời gian 5 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 5 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với 1 số điện thoại trong thời gian 10 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 30 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với 1 số điện thoại trong thời gian 1 giờ.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 300 tin nhắn trong vòng 24 giờ.
2. Quy định của nhà mạng MobiFone

Khách hàng không được sử dụng các dịch vụ nội dung của một nhà cung cấp quá 300.000đ (đã bao gồm thuế GTGT) trong ngày (từ 0h00:00 đến 23h59:59).

3. Quy định của nhà mạng Viettel

– Đối với các bản tin SMS có mức cước từ 10.000 đồng trở xuống:

Khách hàng không được gửi quá 3 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung từ một số điện thoại trong thời gian 5 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 10 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung từ một số điện thoại trong thời gian 1 giờ.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 100 tin nhắn trong vòng 24 giờ.
– Đối với các bản tin SMS có mức cước lớn hơn 10.000 đồng:

Khách hàng không được gửi quá 3 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung từ một số điện thoại trong thời gian 30 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 10 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung từ một số điện thoại trong thời gian 24 giờ.
4. Quy định của nhà mạng Gtel/Vietnamobile

Khách hàng không được gửi quá 3 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với một số điện thoại trong thời gian 5 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 5 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với một số điện thoại trong thời gian 10 phút.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 30 tin nhắn có cùng nội dung với một số điện thoại trong thời gian 1 giờ.
Khách hàng không được gửi quá 300 tin nhắn trong vòng 24 giờ.
II. CÁC TIN NHẮN ĐƯỢC HOÀN CƯỚC DO NHẮN TIN SAI CÚ PHÁP
1. Quy định hoàn cước của nhà mạng Vinaphone
1.1. Tin nhắn sai cú pháp là các tin nhắn trong trường hợp sau

Khách hàng gửi tin sai cú pháp.
Nội dung khách hàng yêu cầu không tồn tại hoặc không đúng như đối tác giới thiệu trên các phương tiện quảng cáo.
Khách hàng không nhận được tin nhắn phản hồi do lỗi từ phía tổng đài/đối tác.
1.2. Nguyên tắc hoàn cước khách hàng    

Hoàn cước vào tài khoản chính khách hàng trả trước và giảm trừ hóa đơn cước của khách hàng trả sau.
Mức hoàn cước bao gồm cả thuế VAT.
2. Quy định hoàn cước của nhà mạng MobiFone
2.1. Các trường hợp sử dụng dịch vụ nội dung được hoàn cước

– Tin nhắn yêu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ (MO) sai cú pháp

Khách hàng không nhận được tin nhắn phản hồi do lỗi từ phía hệ thống sau khi tin nhắn yêu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ của khách hàng đã được gửi thành công đến hệ thống.
Nội dung được cung cấp cho khách hàng không đúng như hai bên đã thống nhất và đã quảng cáo/thông báo trên các phương tiện truyền thông. Do các nguyên nhân chủ quan mà hai bên chủ động xác định được.
2.2. Thời gian hoàn cước

Đối với thuê bao trả trước: từ 0h00-18h00 hàng ngày, nhà mạng MobiFone thực hiện hoàn cước cho các bản tin tính cước từ 0h00-24h00 của ngày liền trước.
Đối với thuê bao trả sau: nhà mạng MobiFone thực hiện hoàn cước vào cuối kỳ.
Nhà mạng Mobifone sẽ gửi bản tin SMS thông báo cho Khách hàng sau khi thực hiện hoàn cước.
3. Quy định hoàn cước của nhà mạng Viettel
3.1. Quy định về bản tin thông báo cho khách hàng khi truy cập dịch vụ không thành công

Đối với các tin nhắn của khách hàng sai cú pháp (không có mã lệnh, mã cú pháp – command code – nằm trong danh sách dữ liệu chốt mã lệnh, mã cú pháp hợp lệ tại thời điểm chốt hàng tháng), trong trường hợp này, hệ thống máy chủ sẽ tự động trả tin nhắn về cho khách hàng với nội dung cụ thể như sau: “Sai cu phap. Yeu cau cua Quy khach không duoc thuc hien. Quy khach se duoc hoan tra cuoc phi trong vong 20 ngay. Tran trong.”

Ví dụ:  Khai báo command code là XSXX

Tin nhắn đúng cú pháp (thỏa command code): XSMB
Tin nhắn sai cú pháp (không thỏa command code): XSMienBac
Để tin nhắn XSMienBac đúng cú pháp thì phải khai báo thêm command code XS******X (7 chữ X tương ứng với 7 ký tự của từ MienBac).
3.2. Quy định về hoàn cước cho khách hàng

Hoàn cước cho các mã lệnh, mã cú pháp (command code) không hợp lệ (là mã lệnh, mã cú pháp không nằm trong danh sách chốt mã lệnh, mã cú pháp hợp lệ).
Lưu ý:

Mã lệnh, mã cú pháp hợp lệ là mã lệnh, mã cú pháp được hai bên thống nhất đăng ký, khai báo đầy đủ thông tin như quy định và đã được nhà mạng Viettel phê duyệt và chốt ngày 15 hoặc ngày cuối cùng của tháng.
Mã lệnh, mã cú pháp không hợp lệ là mã lệnh, mã cú pháp sai cú pháp, chưa được hai bên thống nhất khai báo, chưa được nhà mạng Viettel phê duyệt hoặc được phê duyệt sau thời gian chốt dữ liệu mã lệnh, mã cú pháp hàng tháng (vào 15 hoặc ngày cuối cùng của tháng).
4. Quy định hoàn cước của nhà mạng Gtel/Vietnamobile

– Tin nhắn bị lặp do lỗi không đồng bộ giữa SMSC của Gtel/Vietnamobile và hệ thống ứng dụng của nhà cung cấp nội dung.

Có cùng số máy gửi.
Khoảng cách thời gian kết thúc tin nhắn trước và thời gian bắt đầu tin nhắn sau dưới 5 giây.
– Biện pháp xử lý: Cộng dồn các bản tin, bù lại tiền cho khách hàng.
– Dịch vụ sẽ không tính cước trong trường hợp khách hàng nhắn tin sai cú pháp hoặc nội dung thông tin khách hàng yêu cầu không tồn tại. Đối với trường hợp trên cần hoàn tiền lại cho khách hàng.
Liên hệ dịch vụ sms marketing giá rẻ

----------

